# Creating Tapered Flutes



## Brett Agostini (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm experienced with rough woodworking, but am just beginning to tackle what would be considered "fine furniture" quality stuff.

I'm building a new aquariums stand, trying to match my wife's antique african mahogoany dining room set. I need to reproduce the triple tapered flutes that are the main motif on these pieces.

I don't know how to get the tapered ends, and I'm nervous about getting these tapers correct... and since there are three very close together, if they're not all identical they will look terrible. 

The only other info I've found is here: finehomebuilding.com/how-to/departments/master-carpenter/router-jig-for-cutting-tapered-flutes.aspx (I couldn't post the URL as a link cuz I'm too new.)

And of course it looks easy... but first I'll have to make that sled, so that's a whole other project that I'm not sure how to approach.:jester:


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

The jig is basically two wedge (tapered) pieces one on each side. On top of these sits a piece of thin ply to use as a ramp for the router to rise up on. The tapered ramp allows the router to be gradually lifted up which will give you the tapered flutes. The ramp should have a slot for the bit to stick thru as it will be below the router base plate. You may need to sand a bevel on the edge of ply where it hits on your tapered ramps.

You will need to fasten everything to a table top or a piece of 3/4" ply will be fine. Make four tapered pieces, two for each side. Cut a piece of ply for a base to fasten router to wide enough to overhang your tapered pieces. You will need a fence on bottom piece of ply for your base to reference on for the length of flutes. Making it adjustable would be nice. Just look at the picture & you can see all the parts needed. The adjustable fence for the base plate is probably the most complicated part in the jig. 

Here is the link for you.
Router Jig for Cutting Tapered Flutes - Fine Homebuilding Article


----------



## alexleonardme (Sep 9, 2010)

So you guys can make flutes?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Yes, Alex... though not the musical instrument, if that's what you're thinking... Here's a picture and one way to make them..

Tapered Stop Flutes


----------

